# PRO-PHARM Injectables/Liquids



## booyams (Mar 5, 2005)

Test Prop 10mL, 100mg/mL

Liquid Anavar 30mL, 10mg/mL

Tren Ace. 10mL, 100mg/mL


BOOYAMS

holla


----------



## wolfyEVH (Mar 5, 2005)

what did you pay for those?


----------



## bigsampson (Mar 5, 2005)

Has great prices and his gear is very good.


----------



## dpac207 (Mar 7, 2005)

his prop sells for $10 a vial, got a buddy on it now and he loves it, his other products are equally cheap


----------



## lestatgear (Mar 10, 2005)

Prices are great and gear works very well.


----------



## bdaddy (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey can u tell me if the liquid anavar has a distinct smell the stuff i got smells like some type of rum or vodka almost and taste horrible also what color is the anavar u got?
Thanks


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 27, 2005)

bdaddy said:
			
		

> Hey can u tell me if the liquid anavar has a distinct smell the stuff i got smells like some type of rum or vodka almost and taste horrible also what color is the anavar u got?
> Thanks


Hey bro, you will get a lot more responses if you post this type of question as a new thread.
Many times liquid research products and sometimes steroids are mixed with everclear or a very high percent alcohol to disolve the powder and act as a carrier. The color of your anavar will be affected by the color of your alcohol. Pure anavar powder is white.


----------



## kayholetrip (Sep 27, 2005)

I Want To Get Some And Try It


----------



## Pro Pharm (Dec 3, 2005)

*Pics*

Those are old pics.  New flip tos and glossy smudge free labels.


----------



## The Surgeon Gen (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a few picts of the new ones..I will post them later on tonight..:smoker:


----------

